# P2P synthesis from P2NP



## GhostChemist

Your browser is not able to display this video.


Download Video






Phenylacetone (P2P) synthesis



__ Novator
__ Jan 3, 2023
__ 4
__
1-phenyl-2-nitropropene
amphetamine
methamphetamine
p2np
p2p
phenyl-2-nitropropene
phenylacetone
stimulant
video synthesis




Phenylacetone (P2P) synthesis from P2NP.
https://bbgate.com/threads/p2p-synthesis-from-p2np.188/




*Reagents:*

1-Phenyl-2-nitropropene (P2NP; cas 705-60-2) 1000 g;
Methanol (MeOH) 10 L;
Sodium borohydride (NaBH4) 470 g;
Hydrogen peroxide (H2O2) 30% 6 L;
Potassium carbonate (K2CO3) 1800 g;
Hydrochloric acid (HCl) 37% aq;
Dichloromethane (CH2CI2) 5 L;
Sodium hydroxide (NaOH) 5 L 25% aq;
Distilled water (H2O) 5 L;
*Equipment and glassware:*

20 L Round bottom flask;
Water bath, ice;
HCl gas source;
Magnetic or top stirrer;
Retort stand and clamp for securing apparatus;
Vacuum source;
Glass rod and spatula;
Rotovap machine;
pH indicator paper;
Laboratory scale (1-1000 g is suitable);
Measuring cylinders 1000 mL;
1000 mL x3; 2000 mL x3; 5000 mL x3 Beakers;
Several buckets;

*Reaction scheme:*



​*Synthesis:*
*1.* 1-Phenyl-2-nitropropene 1000 g is dissolved by methanol (MeOH) 10 L in 20 L flask.
*2. *The reaction mixture is cooled to 0 °C by an ice/salt bath with good stirring.
*3. *Sodium borohydride (NaBH4) 470 g is added to reaction mixture in small portions with a constant stirring in order to control reaction temperature below 15 °C.
*4. *The ice/salt bath is removed after an exothermic reaction end.
*5.* The solution is stirred at room temperature for 2 h.
*6. *Then, the solution is cooled to 0 °C in ice/salt bath again.
*7. *Hydrogen peroxide (H2O2) 30% 6 L and potassium carbonate (K2CO3) 1800 g are added into the reaction flask.
*8.* The solution is stirred for 24 h at room temperature.
*9.* Next, hydrochloric acid (HCl) 37% aq is poured into the mixture dropwise to reach pH 6.5-7. The reaction is exothermic, CO2 is released (*caution!*).
*10.* The mixture is extracted with dichloromethane (CH2CI2) 5 L, extract is washed with sodium hydroxide (NaOH) 5 L 25% aq. and distilled water (H2O) 5 L.
*11.* Dichloromethane (CH2CI2) is distilled off under vacuum to give a clear phenylacetone (P2P, cas 103-79-7) yellow oil. The yield is *70%*.​


----------



## primitiveintelectual

Is this Synthesis suitable for Beginners?
When mixing,cooled the 20 L Round bottom flask must be closed?
In what step do we use Rotovap?

Step 9.:
How much HCl will we need?
On Erowid Forum, this P2P method of P2NP with NABH4, but in a small scale. They give 300ml HCl to achieve acidity, so in yours method in a big scale, how much HCl will we need?
about 10L HCl? So I don't have to dropwise it, Can I pour straight on?


----------



## G.Patton

primitiveintelectual said:


> Is this Synthesis suitable for Beginners?



primitiveintelectualyes


primitiveintelectual said:


> When mixing,cooled the 20 L Round bottom flask must be closed?


A mixing of what? I can't guess what do you mean.


primitiveintelectual said:


> In what step do we use Rotovap?


Do you know what does it means "distilled off under vacuum" ? There is link special for you.


primitiveintelectual said:


> How much HCl will we need?


Enough to reach pH 6.5-7. You can count it by moles in according with you load, if you want.


primitiveintelectual said:


> Can I pour straight on?


No, you'll spoil your product.


----------



## primitiveintelectual

When mixing,cooled the 20 L Round bottom flask must be closed?
A mixing of what? I can't guess what do you mean.

I mean
Steps 1 to 8.
When stirred, cooled and again stirred, care should be taken to keep the Flask close or not?
Step 3 Do you need to take care of the Flask to be closed?
Or step 8 Do you need to take care to be closed?
Or does it not matter?


----------



## primitiveintelectual

How much HCl will we need?

Enough to reach pH 6.5-7. You can count it by moles in according with you load, if you want.


I don't know how to count it


----------



## G.Patton

primitiveintelectual said:


> When mixing,cooled the 20 L Round bottom flask must be closed?



primitiveintelectualNo, in opposite case reaction flask can explode with very upset consequences.


primitiveintelectual said:


> I don't know how to count it


You can pure HCl 37% acid and stir it until ph 6.5-7, if you can't count.


----------



## primitiveintelectual

Thanks for clarification


----------

